# Where is the best place to lve in Colorado



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

T-ride, Vail and Steamboat......must be nice, ya loady?!? You forgot to mention this one undiscovered hidden jewel of colorado, it's called Aurora,shhhh.


----------



## gard_nerd (Oct 14, 2003)

Steamboat, Durango and Salida are all good bets. What about job and cost of liviing criteria though? Steamboat is probably the most expensive of the three, with Salida being the cheapest. I'd steer clear of Vail, not only because of the cost to live there being so high but also because of the annoyance of having to listen to I-70 every waking moment of the day and night (yeah, I USED to live there).

If I were moving somewhere to primarily ski/board, with close proximity to good boating, it would be Silverton. If I were moving somewhere to boat, with close proximity to good skiing, it would be Buena Vista/Salida. Salida seems like it has the most progressive boating community in CO. 

If you're interested in buying property, you should check out Jed and Katie Selby's project in BV:

http://www.southmainriverpark.com/Default.asp

Dav


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

First off, where are you from? If your from Texas, dont even think about it. Same goes for most east coast states.


----------



## airbag (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm from Georgia; that's not a problem is it?
After all, we in the SE invented creeking on Waldens Ridge
Where is Aurora?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd say GA is ok. Just do everyone a favor and and dont invite everyone you know. Thats the gateway effect, every brah who moves here tends to invite everyone of their hometown bro-brahs so pretty soon it's like your living in freakin wisconsin except your in the Rocky mtns.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Yum. Georgia is a good place to be from.

Scott

UGA 2005
Fort Collins 2005+


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

If you're really interested in boating stay in GA. If you like to boat and ride/ski ......Durango, Crested Butte and Salida are great places. How bout them DAWGS!!!?!!! Boise State got a serious ass whoopin!!


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

here's one for you...24 miles from Copper Mtn, 37 miles from Vail and Beaver Creek, 17 miles from the Numbers on the Ark.....and real estate thats actually affordable... plus a couple of decent coffee houses...only thing is it's at TEN thousand feet...Leadville. I have lived in the mountains of CO for 17 years (Winter Park, Summit County) and Leadville is essentially a suburb of both Vail and Breckenridge areas. People who don't live here like to gripe about how cold it is, but I have seen more subzero days in Winter Park/Fraser, and Silverthorne. Just so you know A.B...There are going to be plenty of old graybeard boaters, skiers, and boarders around to show you the ropes, that always will welcome a new face so long as you are a cool, respectful and kind person. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

we got NOTHING here - NOTHING!

dana in durango


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

True on Vail being expensive and the I-70 effect. The benefits are that there is an actual job market (even some professional jobs) you are in the mountains, but not that far from Denver, and lots of decent super close whitewater, and great whitewater within an hour and a half's drive. Oh yeah, lots of skiing too. 

BUT, if you want to move to Leadville, be my guest. True, you can get cheap real estate, but if you are looking for higher paying job, than look elswhere. 

I'm from GA originally too. If you move to the mountains, you should bring some southern hotties with you. Might take a while to find one on your own up here!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

*EMPIRE!!!!!*

class 3 to 5+ within 15 minutes, sick winter backcountry within 10 minutes, & CHEAP!


Kaleb


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Move to Salida and dont even worry about the rest. The housing market is still reasonably affordable. Its a 'real' town not just another money pit for the rich/haven of punk ass wannabe hardcores. The paddling is great with a long season for CO. Rumor is we'll be getting a 3rd hole & low-water playspot by next fall which will extend the in-town, 2 minute walk from work to boating season to about 8 months/yr.
The mountain biking is endless and year-round. Monarch gets some of the most snow in CO and has expanded their terrain to include some steep (for monarch) hike-too stuff. Plus, you can actually get fresh turns for more than 45 minutes on a pow-day.
Very nice 'banana-belt' climate.
Central location...you can get anywhere in the state reasonably quickly. Friendly locals and paddling community.

Let me know if you have any questions...

Chris.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Meng, where are those post Gore Pix............the Bootie


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, but I gotta second the forementioned "gateway effect"...it's like...one boatload of white dudes moves here from Europe and soon they tell their brahs how sweet it is and pretty soon the whole damn continent is crawling with white dudes. A few years later, the decendents of the white dudes will forget the colored people they displace/exterminated to live here, call themselves "natives" (and advertise such on their suv) and get pissed when other white people move in. Personally, I don't like that penal colony you hail from and wish you and all your ilk would stay away.

Just kidding. Never been to Georgia. Met some hot girls from there once...which is good enough to convince me its a cool place... And I don't even really live here.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Okay boys, play nice on that east coast/ west coast thing....  I mean, after all, we have mountains and lakes and rivers and streams, some beautiful scenery, a ton of class V/ V+ creeks (NOT that that's _my_ thing!  ), and some pretty respectable paddling out there for the rest of us.... not to mention, our "season" here runs year-round if you factor in the Plateau!

Not everyone drives a Ford with monster tires and W'04 stickers, wants to let you know exactly how fast you're going to hell, swigs moonshine in our roadside trailerpark behind the chain link fence-- with our husbands/ boyfriends who also happen to be our brother/ cousins, will let you know exactly how many albums are in our Hank Jr/ Elvis catalog, or proudly displays our collection of empty PBR/ Colt 45/ Southern Comfort bottles/ velvet Elvises/ diecast Nascar "collectables".... some of us you might actually *enjoy* having as neighbors! 

Hell, after seeing that kayak strung up from the treetops driving back from the Ocoee last night, I may be considering a move out you guys' way myself. :shock: Anyone looking for a roommate??


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Hmmm...I don't know, they have very strict immigration laws here in Colorado. What state are you from again? Chances are good you'll have to marry a native to be allowed to stay. And by native, I mean Ute Indian of course. Full blooded. Good luck finding him.

OH...there might be some in Oklahoma.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, wait I live in Colorado Springs and most everyone DOES drive a monster truck with W04 stickers so if you are looking for that kinda thing, feel free to join us.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

BSOE,
I'm from Tennessee.... and have even done my time in Memphis, which I'm *certain* someone like yourself holds particularly near and dear.  It's too bad a suitable native is so hard to find in CO.... <*sigh*> I guess I'll just have to stay here in TN and keep my reigning title as "one of the whole FOUR hot kayak chicks" paddling the Ocoee Labor Day weekend, 2005: 

It's just too bad you boys don't have homes for the likes of us/ myself out there.....  

And gh-- I could see right thru your thinly-veiled ruse to keep me out of the 303/720/ 970 _any_ day of the week....


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

If you don't find anything you like in Aurora. Try Highlands Ranch. The real question is what do you want to do for work. top 3 industries are Ag. tourism and hightech. You can probably guess were the Ht jobs are. sj


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

memphis in the house.....hope you don't still live there, glad i don't. memphis actually has produced some pretty good paddlers, go think it.

durango is cool, if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Shagg,
No, I made it out of Memphis (alive, no less  ) after 13 years.... I'm still in TN, though a little further east now.... ditto on the paddlers-from-Memphis thing-- they even have their own whitewater group there now (http://www.memphiswhitewater.com), but I can't think of a single place I'd want to paddle in, around, or anywhere near Shelby County (http://www.wcei.org/tennessee/index.html)???

I take it you're in NC now?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Newby, it was more lamenting the changes I have seen in this town over the last 10 years.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

No worries, GH... there's not alot that I take too personally, y'know? Thanks for the heads-up nonetheless....


----------



## dsteaves (Apr 8, 2005)

Ain't nothin but ******** and hippies in Durango!


----------

